
Show HN: I hooked up my smart light bulbs to my Bitcoin portfolio - Risse
https://youtu.be/VvrtAw1AEcw
======
notadog
Creative project. However, I wonder if it would have been more efficient to do
this with IFTTT vs creating a Home Assistant script from scratch.

~~~
Risse
Yeah, now that you mention it, maybe IFTTT would have been easier / more
efficient!

